
Know how your aircraft’s avionics and autopilot will react - perilunar
https://www.atsb.gov.au/newsroom/news-items/2018/flying-against-the-autopilot/
======
perilunar
In light of recent discussions of Tesla's autopilot, a reminder that pilots
sometimes don't understand their aircraft's autopilot either.

